# Cleaning lower pad on a Heat Press?



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently tried some Multical from Laser Reproductions which I guess is best decribed as a sublimatable sticker type material. Had no idea it was going to leave this goo on my rubber pad after pressing. 

Can anyone share what they use to clean with so I can get this gunk off?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest a damp cloth with plain water and some elbow grease. .... JB


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh good, elbow grease I have right here. And it's free!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest not using any thing that could leave a residue or oder that can be transfered to the garments during pressing. If you can't get the gunk off,I suggest a teflon pad cover. I use one of these just in case . ... JB


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

I know, hindsight is always 20/20 just didn't occur to me to put teflon under it at the time. I sure did after the first one though!

And yeah that's why I was asking because I've been doing some bandanna's and after the first one I had to put the teflon under them because the goo on the pad marked up a bandanna. And I don't want anything on there that will stink up or stain the product.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I hate teflon. But with the mates materials and our sublimation patches that is the ticket. Paper will only stick to the materials. How did the Multical do? What did you use it for?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I would also go with a fitted teflon pad to cover this gunk up, even if you get the gunk off. The fitted teflon bottom cover is good to make clean up easy if this happens again sometime in the future, and imo is better than using teflon sheets to cover the bottom, bc the sheets have to be put in place each time. The fitted pad "just is".


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Great suggestion! Well worth the small amount of money. And yes, I have many major screw-ups that could have been an hour of clean-up but became a non-event!


----------

